# Homing pigeon ceres



## GeeLily (Jan 13, 2009)

We recently took on some quite old homing pigeons as a favour to one of our breeders- they are retirement age and he didn't want to snuff them or have them eaten by a snake, as often happens if you sell them at auction. Anyhow, they have quite large, somewhat irregular ceres. I just want to make certain this is ok, since we don't usually have old pigeons I've never seen this, but he (the breeder) assured me this is normal. I don't take one person's word for it without checking up, however. The ceres are chalky and they otherwise seem perky and healthy. Is an oversize cere normal for an old homer, or is this something I need to treat? (They're around 10 years old.)


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

GeeLily said:


> We recently took on some quite old homing pigeons as a favour to one of our breeders- they are retirement age and he didn't want to snuff them or have them eaten by a snake, as often happens if you sell them at auction. Anyhow, they have quite large, somewhat irregular ceres. I just want to make certain this is ok, since we don't usually have old pigeons I've never seen this, but he (the breeder) assured me this is normal. I don't take one person's word for it without checking up, however. The ceres are chalky and they otherwise seem perky and healthy. Is an oversize cere normal for an old homer, or is this something I need to treat? (They're around 10 years old.)


In some homing pigeon strain, they will have the inherited big wattles and ceres. Not every homer will have that big of a size, and especially at an age of 10 yrs you can and will see that. Hope this helps. Would also like to see a picture.


----------



## GeeLily (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll add a pic tomorrow- didn't think to take one earlier today.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

bigger ceres are common to see on older hooming pigeons. please post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

If the bird came from a big wattle family he will eventually get big wattle and as they get older the wattle get bigger which is very normal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

big ceres on certain strains of homers is normal and I for one love it on them


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

The Older I get, the Bigger my Cere Gets!
I know, because my wife Always tells me! 

Seriously, I'm sorry to hear that Your, Breeders, had to give them up.
There is an Adoption/ birds for Sale section on Pigion Talk.
Maybe, Someone, Might just prefer your Pigeons!, And, just maybe, give them the best home that they Ever Had!


----------

